# does your bank ask for ID when withdrawing money?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i took out some cash from my account today and they didnt ask for ID. all that was required was my debit card and pin number. i thought they were supposed to be getting tighter with security


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

If you go there a lot, they might know who you are. When I was a teller, we weren't supposed to ask for ID if they were a regular customer. I used to get yelled at a lot by angry customers who were upset that I asked for their ID. "I've been coming to this bank for twenty years!!" Me: "Yeah, we'll I've been working here for twenty minutes and I've never seen you before in my life."

It's interesting that they asked for your PIN. The bank I worked for would have never done that, much like your ISP will never ask for your password. We didn't even have it listed on the account.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i get my checks deposited automatically so i hardly go to the bank. a new company took over where i work at so the last three checks have been physical checks so i have gone to the bank to deposit it them myself. in about a year id say ive gone to this branch 5 times. they didnt really ask me for my pin number. what i meant is that you just slide your debit card on the machine and input your pin then your account(s) pop up on their system.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Is your bank Wells Fargo? I rarely do in bank transactions anymore but I needed to go in and withdraw the other day and they asked me to swipe my ATM card and put in my pin. I already had my ID out so I dont know if they would have/wouldnt have asked for it.

What surprised me when I had BofA many years ago, is they asked for ID to DEPOSIT money. I informed them that for my account this wasnt necessary. Anyone trying to deposit money into my account was very much welcome to do so, please DO NOT stop them. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My local branch doesn't but I've been going there for 20 years. If I go to the main office, they don't know me and do ask for ID.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

nubly said:


> all that was required was my debit card and pin number.


What in the world would be the point of asking for more than that? An ATM can't check your driver's license. A thief with your debit card and PIN could just go to an ATM to extract that same money and be a lot safer than having all those witnesses in the bank.

My credit union always asks for my ID and signature, but that's because they don't ask for my debit card or PIN.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Penny said:


> Is your bank Wells Fargo?


yes. best bank out there IMO


Hoth said:


> What in the world would be the point of asking for more than that? An ATM can't check your driver's license. A thief with your debit card and PIN could just go to an ATM to extract that same money and be a lot safer than having all those witnesses in the bank.


ATMs have a limit you can withdraw (from $300 to $500 i think. mine is $400). with the teller, you can withdraw more than that. i would prefer it if my bank asked for ID


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't think I've ever been asked to show ID at a bank, but I did have to show my drivers license, which in my case is just a state photo ID, to buy 3-in-1 lubricant from the auto section (was getting it for my bike) at Wal-Mart. I was pretty confused by that.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The only time is if I take out like a thousand dollars. But normally I take out $200 per week for gasoline and food so they never ask for it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I don't think I've ever been asked to show ID at a bank, but I did have to show my drivers license, which in my case is just a state photo ID, to buy 3-in-1 lubricant from the auto section (was getting it for my bike) at Wal-Mart. I was pretty confused by that.


 Inhalants. I've been checked at China-mart for buying things like spray paint and fuel stabilizer. It's pretty ridiculous...I didn't even realize there was a legal age for sniffing paint. I still get carded by China-mart employees for buying beer when anyone in their right mind can tell I'm over 21.

My bank never asks for my ID. Most of the time I send my paychecks through the mail since my bank is located in a different town, but the few times I've went there to either deposit or withdraw they don't ask. I assume the tellers know who I am anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I still get carded by China-mart employees for buying beer when anyone in their right mind can tell I'm over 21.


That's a store policy at some places. You can see that even the cashiers feel stupid having to ask somebody who's clearly a senior citizen for ID when they buy a bottle of wine.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you wear your shirt? If you didnt they may have recognized you immediately.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

with online banking, i havent talked to a bank teller in years.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

nubly said:


> ATMs have a limit you can withdraw (from $300 to $500 i think. mine is $400). with the teller, you can withdraw more than that. i would prefer it if my bank asked for ID


Did you withdraw more than the ATM limit? If not, they probably do ask when you exceed that amount.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kelly said:


> If you go there a lot, they might know who you are. When I was a teller, we weren't supposed to ask for ID if they were a regular customer. I used to get yelled at a lot by angry customers who were upset that I asked for their ID. "I've been coming to this bank for twenty years!!" Me: "Yeah, we'll I've been working here for twenty minutes and I've never seen you before in my life."
> 
> It's interesting that they asked for your PIN. The bank I worked for would have never done that, much like your ISP will never ask for your password. We didn't even have it listed on the account.
> 
> ...


_*Lol, yup, when I worked as a teller a few years ago, I'd get yelled at by angry customers for asking for their ID too, but we were required to unless we knew their faces and names well.

And I also find it strange that they'd ask for your PIN. But since they asked for your PIN, maybe that's why they didn't ask for your ID :stu But that still doesn't make much sense.*_


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I automatically put my ID in the drive through thing when getting money out because I don't want them to ask later. If I go into the bank I have it ready too but usually they don't really look at it that closely.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> Inhalants. I've been checked at China-mart for buying things like spray paint and fuel stabilizer. It's pretty ridiculous...I didn't even realize there was a legal age for sniffing paint. I still get carded by China-mart employees for buying beer when anyone in their right mind can tell I'm over 21.


Kids are really going to sniff 3-in-1 lubricant/cleaner/rust preventer made by the same company that makes WD40? It wasn't even a spray, but just a little bottle that drips.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hoth said:


> Did you withdraw more than the ATM limit? If not, they probably do ask when you exceed that amount.


yea i took out $500


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never been to the teller, only the ATM, so I wouldn't know.


----------

